# Ground Work



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 2, 2016)

Poka_Doodle submitted a new resource:

Ground Work - What ground work is and why one would use it



> Ground Work is a very important thing to teach any horse. There are many reasons that one would use it with their horse. The best way to explain it is with the Who/What/When/Where/Why.
> 
> Who uses ground work?
> Any horse owner looking to establish who is the boss with their horse.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm really glad I found this article.  I love ground work.  It is the basis of every horse & owner relationship


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 29, 2016)

On Monday I was reminded how important it was. We got to our horse meeting late and watched it leader talk about grooming. I then went and saddled my horse and walked into the arena. We bucked immediately and about five other times. Never again will I leave out Ground Work.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 1, 2017)

Quick note, if you have an enthusiastic horse, lunging or round-penning is smart.


----------

